
WikiLeaks just dropped the CIA’s secret how-to for infecting Windows - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/04/wikileaks-just-dropped-the-cias-secret-how-to-for-infecting-windows/
======
mankash666
I'm beginning to doubt the political neutrality of wiki leaks and Snowden. Do
you really think the US is the only country with penetrable intelligence
agencies? Why haven't KGB/FSB malwares come out?

~~~
chakalakasp
Wait, you're just _now_ starting to doubt their neutrality? This feels like an
Onion headline in the making -- "Local Man Starting To Think Wikileaks Might
Not Be Unbiased Source Of News"

~~~
kazinator
_Area_ man! :)

